# Glenn Beck compares Norwegian victims to 'Hitler Youth'



## Article 15 (Jul 25, 2011)

> Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> 
> *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.



Classy.

Glenn Beck compares Norwegian victims to 'Hitler Youth' - On Deadline - USATODAY.com


----------



## Tank (Jul 25, 2011)

Hitler hated the Jews


----------



## Zona (Jul 25, 2011)

Beck is a smart entertainer...he really is.  The problem is, idiots really think he believes the tripe he is spewing and they agree with it.  That is the sad part.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry but for ANYONE to defend glenn beck on this one, they'd have to be INSANE....  what an insensitive prick.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 26, 2011)

Care4all said:


> I'm sorry but for ANYONE to defend glenn beck on this one, they'd have to be INSANE....  what an insensitive prick.



Yup.  Total scumbag.


----------



## Modbert (Jul 26, 2011)

Glenn Beck is trying to give Hannity some competition I see in who can be the bigger douchebag.


----------



## Modbert (Jul 26, 2011)

Threads merged.


----------



## Colin (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...



He obviously has about a dozen sockpuppets posting on USMB too!


----------



## Tank (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder who Hitler would side with more today, the Palestinian's or the Jews?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> I wonder who Hitler would side with more today, the Palestinian's or the Jews?



Or the Tea Party?

Try to stay on topic


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so happy I have a great memory.

Tea Party Offers Summer Camp



> One example at Liberty: Children will win hard, wrapped candies to use as currency for a store, symbolizing the gold standard. On the second day, the "banker" will issue paper money instead. Over time, students will realize their paper money buys less and less, while the candies retain their value.
> 
> "Some of the kids will fall for it," Lukens said. "Others kids will wise up."
> 
> Another example: Starting in an austere room where they are made to sit quietly, symbolizing Europe, the children will pass through an obstacle course to arrive at a brightly decorated party room (the New World).





The 9-12 project is a project of Glenn Beck, of course.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I'm so happy I have a great memory.
> 
> Tea Party Offers Summer Camp
> 
> ...



Oh my.....


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to sit back and wait for the rightwingloons to arrive to condemn Beck for politicizing a tragedy.


----------



## paperview (Jul 26, 2011)

Just when you thought Glenn Beck couldn't get any lower.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 26, 2011)

I hadn't heard about Beck saying this, it seems only the leftist on the board keep close enough track of everything that comes out of Beck's mouth. Haven't paid any attention to him, find him a bit boring.


----------



## sparky (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## paperview (Jul 26, 2011)

sitarro said:


> I hadn't heard about Beck saying this, it seems only the leftist on the board keep close enough track of everything that comes out of Beck's mouth. Haven't paid any attention to him, find him a bit boring.


Or, you know, some of us read the newspapers.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 26, 2011)

I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it. 

My problem, however, is that I have only one sentence so I have no context for his comment. Now, I'm not sure what context he could put it in that would make it any less offensive..... but... given the left's habit of, shall we say, misrepresenting what Beck said, I would definitely want the whole context before I jump all over him for it. For example, I constantly hear about how he 'hates' the victims of 9-11.... yet, when I read the full comment of Beck's on that particular issue, that is not what he said at all. It was, again, a left wing spin of his words. 

So, I'll reserve any outrage until I see exactly what he said instead of one sentence. Always a good idea to get the context...... for intelligent people anyway.

Carry on with the faux outrage.


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> Hitler hated the Jews



i'll alert the media


----------



## California Girl (Jul 26, 2011)

paperview said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't heard about Beck saying this, it seems only the leftist on the board keep close enough track of everything that comes out of Beck's mouth. Haven't paid any attention to him, find him a bit boring.
> ...



Which explains why some of 'us' often get the facts wrong.


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> 
> My problem, however, is that I have only one sentence so I have no context for his comment. Now, I'm not sure what context he could put it in that would make it any less offensive..... but... given the left's habit of, shall we say, misrepresenting what Beck said, I would definitely want the whole context before I jump all over him for it. For example, I constantly hear about how he 'hates' the victims of 9-11.... yet, when I read the full comment of Beck's on that particular issue, that is not what he said at all. It was, again, a left wing spin of his words.
> 
> ...



oh, please

what a load of unadulterated crap.

i'll post some context for my comment later


----------



## sparky (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## California Girl (Jul 26, 2011)

del said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> ...



I'm going on past experience of how Beck gets misquoted. Simple. I've lost count of the times I've seen people state that he 'hates the victims of 9-11'.... and that's not what he said at all. One sentence is not context. I like context. It puts peoples comments into perspective. Without perspective, I can't judge what he actually said. 

However, on the face of it, yea - it definitely sounds offensive.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> 
> My problem, however, is that I have only one sentence so I have no context for his comment. Now, I'm not sure what context he could put it in that would make it any less offensive..... but... given the left's habit of, shall we say, misrepresenting what Beck said, I would definitely want the whole context before I jump all over him for it. For example, I constantly hear about how he 'hates' the victims of 9-11.... yet, when I read the full comment of Beck's on that particular issue, that is not what he said at all. It was, again, a left wing spin of his words.
> 
> ...



intelligent people find the context in less time than writing a bullshit post like yours takes.

but i cannot link to this context, as it links to the media.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

Is Beck tacitly approving of the killings? After all, wouldn't most want to stop Hitler Youth before they became Hitler adults?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> ...



Nothing in the media is every correct. Glenn Beck is in the media. Therefore, Glenn Beck never said anything about Hitler Youth.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> 
> My problem, however, is that I have only one sentence so I have no context for his comment. Now, I'm not sure what context he could put it in that would make it any less offensive..... but... given the left's habit of, shall we say, misrepresenting what Beck said, I would definitely want the whole context before I jump all over him for it. For example, I constantly hear about how he 'hates' the victims of 9-11.... yet, when I read the full comment of Beck's on that particular issue, that is not what he said at all. It was, again, a left wing spin of his words.
> 
> ...



The piece I linked to has a link to the audio in it so you are free to get all the context you want.

However, I am curious.....can you provide an example of the kind of context associated with that comment that would make it okay to you?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Is Beck tacitly approving of the killings? After all, wouldn't most want to stop Hitler Youth before they became Hitler adults?



beck uses the norway killings as a springboard to replay his anti-islam warnings, which he calls a famous monologue. but he apparently cannot tell denmark from the netherlands.


----------



## idb (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...



Really, you can't argue with logic like that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> ...



So we have to follow a link to a link to a link. 

I tried following this and what it appears is Glenn beck never said what was quoted. This is just something somebody took out of context and assigned to Glenn Beck as an actual quote. 

Show us the video of him saying that the victims were Nazis and had it coming or whatever you're claiming. 

We can do this with Bil Maher any day of the week but you can't do that with Beck.

Oh, and wouldn't it be nice if the *"Coalition to Stop Gun Violence" *went after the Obama Administration for delivering thousands of automatic weapons to known criminals and drug traffickers in Mexico? The Mexican government thought a war was starting up but instead it was the Obama Administration up to more of their tricks.


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



reading for comprehension is your friend

try again


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Whatever you say, Cochise.  

He said exactly what I quoted.

Listen to the first minute of the audio link in *gasp* huffpo link below.

Glenn Beck On Norway Killings: Children Like 'Hitler Youth,' Breivik 'Just As Bad As Osama Bin Laden' (AUDIO)


----------



## paperview (Jul 26, 2011)

Should we be surprised?

"This is a guy who uses more swastika props and video of the Nuremberg rallies than the History Channel,"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1s4fj-5zlk]&#x202a;"GLENN BECK HAS NAZI TOURETTES!" - Lewis Black Steamrolls Glenn Beck!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec (Jul 26, 2011)

Well let us, for purposes of discussion assume he was right.

Does THAT make it okay to kill them?

Is Glen Beck advocating the murder of kids because he disapproves of their politics?

Sort of reads like that's where he's headed with that line of reasoning.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> ...



No, I can't.... which is why I said 'I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it'. 

However, I said the same thing about his apparent insult towards the victims of 9-11 but, when I researched what he actually said, I found he was misrepresented. Hence, I hesitate to accept it on face value. I rarely accept anything on face value so I want to take a look at the full context, not selective chunks but the whole conversation. That's just me, I like context. I find context valuable to understand what is actually being said.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 26, 2011)

simply amazes me that people blindly follow an admitted liar

who has stated he will say and do anything for ratings...that he lied to his wife before they were married about his religion to get laid..

just add this to all his lies...and i love to see people who are so blinded by partisan politics that they will defend whatever their side says


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> simply amazes me that people blindly follow an admitted liar
> 
> who has stated he will say and do anything for ratings...that he lied to his wife before they were married about his religion to get laid..
> 
> just add this to all his lies...and i love to see people who are so blinded by partisan politics that they will defend whatever their side says




if you believe in some magical context, then all these lies turn out to be very truthy. or something


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 26, 2011)

Glenn Beck was on The View today, where after being called out on a story he used on his radio show involving meeting Whoopi Goldberg and Barbara Walters on a train, he admitted that he doesnt check facts. Beck said that he is not a journalist. He is a commentator on life.


On The View Glenn Beck Admits that He Doesn


does he really think americans find comparisons like this entertaining?  what does that say about his viewers?

seems as stupid as i find his  viewers....beck finds them even stupider and is willing to take full advantage of that fact


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 26, 2011)

Glen Beck will say anything to make money.


The right will do  anything to get power


----------



## Sallow (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so happy I have a great memory.
> ...



Oh it gets worse..

Event: LPR Retreat, February 22-23 | Denver Metro Young Republicans
2007 LPR Retreat | Denver Metro Young Republicans
Lawrence County Young Republicans Summer Picnic - Topix

Heaven's to Betsy!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Is Beck tacitly approving of the killings? After all, wouldn't most want to stop Hitler Youth before they became Hitler adults?
> ...


Yeah, you're right. I started listening to the tape of his show and that's exactly what he does, liken the children to Nazi Youth and then go on a rant about how Muslims are destroying Europe.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 26, 2011)

its the racism twisted back on itself.

they have been pretending that the other side is the racist side for so long they are starting to actually believe it


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 26, 2011)

and yet fools refuse to condemn him!!!!


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> I'm going to sit back and wait for the rightwingloons to arrive to condemn Beck for politicizing a tragedy.



Hatin' hatters


----------



## editec (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually believe that the people of Norway have the right to curtail immigration of people who are not Norse into their nation.

I just think killing kids isn't the best way to accomplish that.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

_All _countries have the right to make their own immigration laws.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...



cretin

Really piss poor timing on that kind of joke.

60 days from now it will be in someones standup routine and then it will be funny.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> 
> My problem, however, is that I have only one sentence so I have no context for his comment. Now, I'm not sure what context he could put it in that would make it any less offensive..... but... given the left's habit of, shall we say, misrepresenting what Beck said, I would definitely want the whole context before I jump all over him for it. For example, I constantly hear about how he 'hates' the victims of 9-11.... yet, when I read the full comment of Beck's on that particular issue, that is not what he said at all. It was, again, a left wing spin of his words.
> 
> ...



Notice that CG couldn't bear to simply condemn a conservative without attaching some sort of 'yeah but' to it.

I'm just curious, do me a theoretical exercise please...you claim you need more context to actually condemn this, to actually refrain from accusing others of FAUX outrage at this.

The exercise is, put the statement into any context you want, theoretically, that would cause it not to be totally odious and repugnant.

Can you do that?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...



  you guys are falling into the "Beck Trap"  

BECK TRAP:  Say something so dumb, wrong, and wild that the national media pays attention to you


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

paperview said:


> Just when you thought Glenn Beck couldn't get any lower.



Shame on you for thinking that.


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> cretin
> 
> Really piss poor timing on that kind of joke.
> 
> 60 days from now it will be in someones standup routine and then it will be funny.



comedy = tragedy + time

the only thing is glen skipped the time part and HE WAS BEING SERIOUS


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Will CG be back after she's 'researched' this?

I'm guessing either no, or she won't link to her 'research'.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...



Tampa Liberty School - a summer camp for kids aged 8-12 years old - The Tampa 9-12 Project (Tampa, FL) - Meetup

*Tampa Liberty School - a summer camp for kids aged 8-12 years old
*

The Tampa 912 Project is pleased to introduce the Tampa Liberty School.  This part-time  summer camp will meet from 9am to noon on July 11-15 at the Paideia School in Temple Terrace. Kids aged 8-12 years old will have fun while learning the principles of liberty, free markets, and limited government.

...sponsored by the Beck 9/12 project.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > cretin
> ...



You sure about that?  Did you listen to the show?  If not, you have no idea.

Besides, it is creepy to send kids to a politics camp.  Especially considering that is what was done during WW2 and they were part of it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> ...



creepy

fyi, Beck doesn't run the 9/12 project.

Nice try though, hack


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



he obviously supports the project.

Kinda like Hitler did not directly run the concentration camps either?


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> creepy
> 
> fyi, Beck doesn't run the 9/12 project.
> 
> Nice try though, hack



no, he doesn't run it. promotes it all the time, talks about how great it is, started it... but no, he doesn't run it.

hardly a connection there at all.


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



he started it though, hack.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



hitler did not run the hitler youth, either. disturbing.


----------



## barry1960 (Jul 26, 2011)

sparky said:


>



Now that was funny.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

del said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



He certainly was the inspiration.

Shame learning about liberty is a subject of ridicule.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

2 nazi comparisons, 2 negs handed out.

fucking assholes need to grow the fuck up and show some respect for the murderd

but I guess oven jokes are ok since enough time has passed.

See, Beck is funny


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



patriotism is the last refuge of scoundrels.

go figure


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

2 negs handed out?  I guess that would be myself and LK since he did not have the balls to neg Del?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> 2 nazi comparisons, 2 negs handed out.
> 
> fucking assholes need to grow the fuck up and show some respect for the murderd
> 
> ...



i offered a correct piece of information. in this thread.

and your response is highly ironic.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> 2 nazi comparisons, 2 negs handed out.
> 
> fucking assholes need to grow the fuck up and show some respect for the murderd
> 
> ...


Thanks for condemning Beck.


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> 2 nazi comparisons, 2 negs handed out.
> 
> fucking assholes need to grow the fuck up and show some respect for the murderd
> 
> ...



so beck compares the camp where dozens of people were murdered to hitler youth, and people in this thread are disrespectful?

you gotta be shitting me


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

del said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > 2 nazi comparisons, 2 negs handed out.
> ...



no, he is really not. lol


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems to be a closet hitler apologist among us?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

del said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I read some where that they best way to spot a liberal is public express pride in America and it's ideals.

funny shit to see it proven.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Seems to be a closet hitler apologist among us?




disturbing, now listen to my famous monologue on how evil islam is...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Seems to be a closet hitler apologist among us?


And an extreme nationalist.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > 2 nazi comparisons, 2 negs handed out.
> ...



No problem.

It was a douche thing for him to say.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Seems to be a closet hitler apologist among us?



Not even close.

But please keep trying.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

del said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > 2 nazi comparisons, 2 negs handed out.
> ...



since I can have 0 impact on Beck himself, beyond calling him a cretin [seems that post got skipped] I negged the other assholes that made Nazi comparisons to Americans attending a 9/12 day camp.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a closet hitler apologist among us?
> ...



If by that you mean I have unlimited pride in being an American, then yes, and proudly so.

Did you mean something else?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


That was sarcasm. I didn't see you do it before. I only saw you excuse him.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess it's no wonder why the guy isn't on television anymore.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



no epxression of pride in the american langgugage?

disturbing.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



So when I called him a cretin, you missed it.

But comparing 9/12ers to nazis is ok?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



American language?  

Yeah, I remeber having to haul my American laguage book back and forth from school.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




do you really remeber this?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

You called him a cretin because of his timing, you moron.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> You called him a cretin because of his timing, you moron.




nazi comparisons get better with time, like red wine.

but this rule is void when the comparison is used to fall back on beck.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> You called him a cretin because of his timing, you moron.



Are you denying that people are using this event for thier own gains?

Have you gone around insulting each poster that blathering on and on about it?

Are you ignorant of the fact comedians use events like this in thier routines?

He's a cretin for for what he said.

Sorry, I fogot you like to read what you want, make the assumption and then make the accusation.

But please continue, you are making my day.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > You called him a cretin because of his timing, you moron.
> ...



You must have me mixed up with daveman.

So now he's a comedian, huh? How many ways are you going to excuse him?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be sure to get my panties in a bunch over what some radio and tv commentator says.

AFTER I get ALL the facts.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Now you are getting boring.

I didn't excuse him.  Nice try with the lie though.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 26, 2011)

liberal social-democratic Labor Party is not the Nazi party.



> "Young political activists have gathered at Utoya for over 60 years to learn about and be part of democracy, the very opposite of what the Hitler Youth was about," he told the newspaper. "Glenn Beck's comments are ignorant, incorrect and extremely hurtful."



Beck is and has always been a piece of shit


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's something to think about folks.

WHEN does CNN ever post articles about something stupid that Chrissy Matthew, Rachel Madcow, Olbermann, Maher calling Palin a Cxxt, etc etc......... AS IF IT'S NEWS?

And here is the real kicker, the one article said Beck is a US CONSERVATIVE commentator.

Cnn IS A JOKE. And the uproar over this is too.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Here's something to think about folks.
> 
> WHEN does CNN ever post articles about something stupid that Chrissy Matthew, Rachel Madcow, Olbermann, Maher calling Palin a Cxxt, etc etc......... AS IF IT'S NEWS?
> 
> ...


So you agree with Beck, good to know!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something to think about folks.
> ...



sorry dear, but I said nothing of the sort. nice try though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something to think about folks.
> ...



LOL Ravi....deflecting away from her point


----------



## blu (Jul 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> 
> My problem, however, is that I have only one sentence so I have no context for his comment. Now, I'm not sure what context he could put it in that would make it any less offensive..... but... given the left's habit of, shall we say, misrepresenting what Beck said, I would definitely want the whole context before I jump all over him for it. For example, I constantly hear about how he 'hates' the victims of 9-11.... yet, when I read the full comment of Beck's on that particular issue, that is not what he said at all. It was, again, a left wing spin of his words.
> 
> ...



so you are giving him a pass b/c you are a dumb partisan bitch... shocking


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL she wasn't giving him a pass she was using the situation to show further evidence of the media's blatant bias against those whom the media labels as conservative.

Gosh its not THAT hard to see if you read the post.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 26, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> liberal social-democratic Labor Party is not the Nazi party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmmmmm....The National Socialist German Workers' Party (German:  Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei, abbreviated NSDAP), commonly known in English as the Nazi Party, was a political party in Germany between 1919 and 1945. It was known as the German Workers' Party (DAP) prior to a change of name in 1920. 

sorta sounds like the nazi were liberal social-deomcrats to me from their TITLE only......that isn't to say that liberal social-democrats are insane like hitler its just a comment on the title ONLY.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2011)

blu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> ...



LOL, this coming from the person who started a thread comparing a mass murderer with the people in the TEA PARTY. NOW you are ALL OUTRAGED.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 26, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > liberal social-democratic Labor Party is not the Nazi party.
> ...



yeah, sure. sounds like it. 

there was a social democratic party in germany, still is, the SPD.

"Being the only party in the Reichstag to have voted against the Enabling Act  (with the Communist Party of Germany prevented from voting), the SPD  was banned in the summer of 1933 by the new Nazi government. Many of its  members were jailed or sent to Nazi concentration camps."


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2011)

Very clear explanation of what Beck has....Nazi Tourettes:

Lewis Black: 'Glenn Beck Has Nazi Tourette's'


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRkIWB3HIEs]&#x202a;George Takei vs. Tennessee&#39;s "Don&#39;t Say Gay" Bill&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> &#x202a;George Takei vs. Tennessee's "Don't Say Gay" Bill&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



where?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...



would it have been better if he used 'Young Pioneers' instead?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> ...



His target audience would not get it...without an extensive explanation.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 26, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



beeeeccasssue they are all.....`what__________________??


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2011)

Trajan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Beck audiences...didn't I make that clear?   Do you need an extensive explanation?


----------



## Zona (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I'm so happy I have a great memory.
> 
> Tea Party Offers Summer Camp
> 
> ...



I am glad someone remembered Beck's little camp.  He is a piece of shit.  Period.


----------



## Zona (Jul 26, 2011)

sparky said:


>



This would make a great avi.  Cool pic.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 26, 2011)

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck is trying to give Hannity some competition I see in who can be the bigger douchebag.



I think you are prolly right.


----------



## Zona (Jul 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Goddamn America....


----------



## Trajan (Jul 26, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Oh you made it clear,  so what are becks "audience" that they would need a  comprehensive explanation?


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2011)

Trajan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



not particularly bright as a group


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2011)

del said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Isn't it ironic he had to have that explained to him?


----------



## Zona (Jul 26, 2011)

Still waiting for California girl to look up this thing in full context.  She just cant do it.  She cant just say, he fucked up without some kind of caveat.  

California Girl...I am calling you out.  Just say it, Beck is a pos and should not have said this.  Say this without saying anything else.  Can you do that?  If not, you are the ultimate partisan hack.  You really are.  There is NO excuse for him saying this, especially considering he had something to do with a camp for the youth that had anything to do with politics.  

God he is horrible.


----------



## Qball (Jul 26, 2011)

What's dumber: Beck making yet another misplaced Nazi reference...or liberals, with questionable sincerity, getting offended by it? Does anybody give a shit really? Or is this just a way to embarrass and/or dismiss conservatives by saying "see? One of your own said something horrible...again! Have you people no shame?!"


----------



## Trajan (Jul 26, 2011)

bodecea said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



no,  Del understood what I was asking, whats not so bright or honest is your end or  feigning ignorance instead of just saying  what you INFERRED plainly,  when asked to..........


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

blu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I will say, for the record, on the face of it, this appears to have been an outrageous comment. And I will unreservedly condemn him for saying it.
> ...



Oh, do you mean the fair and balanced CG hasn't attacked Beck the same way she attacked you?

And where's her lackey daveman, btw, the crown prince of sanctimony?

lol


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

Qball said:


> What's dumber: Beck making yet another misplaced Nazi reference...or liberals, with questionable sincerity, getting offended by it? Does anybody give a shit really? Or is this just a way to embarrass and/or dismiss conservatives by saying "see? One of your own said something horrible...again! Have you people no shame?!"



Gee, 

a classic on the one hand/on the other hand dilemma.

Which is one is dumber

on the one hand, radio host Glen Beck, in the wake of a mass murder of children, compares them to Nazis because they're at a camp run by liberals

on the other hand, liberals are offended.

Gee, golly, gosh, let me assemble a team of expert analysts and see if they can help us figure out which of those is dumber...

...of course there might be a third, even better candidate for dumber, excuse me,

dumbest...

...anyone, any guesses???


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> Hitler hated the Jews



So do the democrats.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2011)

good grief, this thread AND the FAUX outrage over this is STUPID.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Qball said:
> 
> 
> > What's dumber: Beck making yet another misplaced Nazi reference...or liberals, with questionable sincerity, getting offended by it? Does anybody give a shit really? Or is this just a way to embarrass and/or dismiss conservatives by saying "see? One of your own said something horrible...again! Have you people no shame?!"
> ...



I know!   I know!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2011)

Qball said:


> What's dumber: Beck making yet another misplaced Nazi reference...or liberals, with questionable sincerity, getting offended by it? Does anybody give a shit really?* Or is this just a way to embarrass and/or dismiss conservatives by saying "see? One of your own said something horrible...again! Have you people no shame?!"*


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2011)

del said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I don't have the time to go a on a wild goose chase.

I suggest that if anyone wants to post proof of something he said don't send us to links that are merely Glenn Beck hate groups trying discredit the man. Expecting someone to research the topic instead of spelling it out is just asking for it. 

Prove your God Damned point or STFU.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



One could say that Democrat voters are that.....and dishonest to boot.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> good grief, this thread AND the FAUX outrage over this is STUPID.



So says Stuphanie, who melted down when someone pointed out that Muslims weren't responsible for this attack.


----------



## Zona (Jul 26, 2011)

So let me get this right....rightys...this guy went to a camp full of liberal children and shot them but he is not on the right?  He is not a right wing extremist?  If not, then who is?  He sounds a bit like beck in my opinion.


----------



## St.Blues (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think anyone hate the jews.. I think many hate the Bilderbergs.
They are the monopoly Beck has sold out to...... NWO
Remember Beck is a Mormon.. Most of the Freemasons were Mormons..
Now, Freemasons, Zionist and Illuminati are one. Serious shit!


----------



## elvis (Jul 26, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> >
> > *"As the thing started to unfold and there was a shooting at a political camp, which sounds a little like the Hitler Youth. Who does a camp for kids that's all about politics? Disturbing," *Beck said on his program this morning.
> 
> ...



Is this camp compulsory?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > > Radio personality Glenn Beck is taking flak for comparing the young Norwegian shootings victims and their friends to "Hitler Youth."
> ...


As far as I can tell, no.

But even if it was, how would that excuse the murders?


----------



## elvis (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



It wouldn't.  I'm only saying that if this camp wasn't ordered by the government, the Hitler Youth comparisons can be thrown out right there.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


I get what you're saying, but they could have been thrown out long before that. You can't really compare socialists to Nazis or Islamophobes to multiculturalists.

I once met a woman who was part of the Hitler youth....not her choice, but she had no choice. And she was just a kid at the time.


----------



## elvis (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravi said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



honestly, i haven't even listened to what Beck said.  the stuff he says is crazy.


----------



## idb (Jul 26, 2011)

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



He *looks* like he knows what he's talking about...and he's on telly...who can argue with telly...?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 26, 2011)

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


Yeah, there is that.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Listen:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OivA2of7tfM]&#x202a;Glenn Beck Invokes Hitler Youth; Compares Norwegian Shooting Victims to Nazi Paramilitary&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 26, 2011)

bodecea said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Qball said:
> ...



Now, now, let's not always see the same hands...


----------



## Zander (Jul 26, 2011)

Despicable.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 26, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> I don't think anyone hate the jews.. I think many hate the Bilderbergs.
> They are the monopoly Beck has sold out to...... NWO
> Remember Beck is a Mormon.. Most of the Freemasons were Mormons..
> Now, Freemasons, Zionist and Illuminati are one. Serious shit!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > good grief, this thread AND the FAUX outrage over this is STUPID.
> ...



now you are a flat out LIAR. 
now carry on with your Faux rage.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 27, 2011)

Zona said:


> Still waiting for California girl to look up this thing in full context.  She just cant do it.  She cant just say, he fucked up without some kind of caveat.
> 
> California Girl...I am calling you out.  Just say it, Beck is a pos and should not have said this.  Say this without saying anything else.  Can you do that?  If not, you are the ultimate partisan hack.  You really are.  There is NO excuse for him saying this, especially considering he had something to do with a camp for the youth that had anything to do with politics.
> 
> God he is horrible.



Perhaps while sifting thru her seekrit, unlinkable sources for the true context of glennbeck's commentary she discovered that he was talking about the Waffen SS Hitler Youth. This would of course mean he was really giving them a huge compliment.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 27, 2011)

i simply cannot believe people are still denying or justifying beck said this...why not just admit you follow sick fucks with no moral compass....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 27, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for California girl to look up this thing in full context.  She just cant do it.  She cant just say, he fucked up without some kind of caveat.
> ...



they were just fighting for their loved ones and were idealists who need to be saluted.

Ascq massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Swagger (Jul 27, 2011)

Ravi said:


> I'm going to sit back and wait for the rightwingloons to arrive to condemn Beck for politicizing a tragedy.



As right-wing as I am, I and the rest of sane Brits and Europeans have always regarded the alcoholic Glenn Beck as an attention-seeking clown. The sooner he's taken off air the better. I mean, did any of you listen to that stunt he pulled when parodying the loss of a Tennessee home after the occupants hadn't paid their $75 bill to the local fire brigade/department, who stood by and watched it burn?

Though, as hard as he may try, I suppose the worse part is that he's not even remotely funny. His long-term audience must be walking lobotomies.


----------



## del (Jul 27, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



tissue?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 27, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i simply cannot believe people are still denying or justifying beck said this...why not just admit you follow sick fucks with no moral compass....



Ohh Republicans have very high morals that they apply very srtictly to the other party.
But seem to become apologists for their own when caught violating those same standards.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lIr6GgtFY0]&#x202a;Best of Glenn Beck - "Crazy" Anatomy of an Insane Man&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmVKFZa_66c&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Glenn Beck Barking - Why?&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jul 27, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> &#x202a;Best of Glenn Beck - "Crazy" Anatomy of an Insane Man&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



That was hard to watch.


----------



## Tank (Jul 27, 2011)

Hitler would have been pro Palestinian too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i simply cannot believe people are still denying or justifying beck said this...why not just admit you follow sick fucks with no moral compass....



Taken out of context it seems fucked up. 

Problem is the implied context. 

Beck would be removed from the air if the accusations were accurate.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2011)

Well as we always see with some on here, Beck didn't compare these kids as "HITLER YOUTH"



> Glenn Beck compares Norwegian victims to 'Hitler Youth'



he was talking about how the CAMP was run. but don't let any facts get in your DISHONEST lives.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

imagine if leftists spent the amount of hours dissecting every word and nuance of the constitution that they do dissecting every word Glenn Beck speaks? They would be constitutional scholars..

SAY, does this mean that leftists hate Beck even MORE than they hate the constitution? 

Ravi? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Well as we always see with some on here, Beck didn't compare these kids as "HITLER YOUTH"



Yeah, but a headline reading "Leftist lies to slander Glenn Beck" will have about the same splash as one reading "fish swims in water."


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2011)

Tank said:


> Hitler would have been pro Palestinian too.



Oh...?   They're Aryan?


----------



## konradv (Jul 27, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Well as we always see with some on here, Beck didn't compare these kids as "HITLER YOUTH"
> ...



Why would one need to lie?  The truth condemns him by itself.


----------



## Tank (Jul 27, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler would have been pro Palestinian too.
> ...


Palestinians and Nazis both hate Jews, so cleary Hitler would have sided with any group that is pro Palestinian


----------



## Qball (Jul 27, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> imagine if leftists spent the amount of hours dissecting every word and nuance of the constitution that they do dissecting every word Glenn Beck speaks? They would be constitutional scholars..
> 
> SAY, does this mean that leftists hate Beck even MORE than they hate the constitution?
> 
> Ravi? Say it isn't so!





Totally agree.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Oh...?   They're Aryan?



Ah Bode - ever the retard...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

konradv said:


> Why would one need to lie?



To serve your shameful party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sallow said:


> That was hard to watch.



Your ADD makes anything longer than 30 seconds hard for you to watch....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2011)

Tank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



At least til the Jews were gone...then.......?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...?   They're Aryan?
> ...



I accept your surrender......again.


----------



## Tank (Jul 27, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The Nazis and Palestinians celebrate


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I accept your surrender......again.



Do you now, shit fer brains?


----------



## Jos (Jul 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9j_SWbpOH0]&#x202a;Glenn Beck&#39;s Fake Crying Photoshoot&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi/jewish coin


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I accept your surrender......again.
> ...



My goodness, you are waving that white flag alot...are you French?

BTW, you don't have to sign your posts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

bodecea said:


> My goodness, you are waving that white flag alot...are you French?



My goodness, you have no grasp on reality at all....are you a leftist forum troll?


----------



## idb (Jul 27, 2011)

Glenn Beck is pure entertainment.
The only problem is that some people take his clowning as truth - there's danger in that.

Look what Charles Manson did with a Beatles song.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i simply cannot believe people are still denying or justifying beck said this...why not just admit you follow sick fucks with no moral compass....
> ...



Once in a while you should just fold 'em and take a walk.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

idb said:


> Glenn Beck is pure entertainment.
> The only problem is that some people take his clowning as truth - there's danger in that.
> 
> Look what Charles Manson did with a Beatles song.



If Beck wanted to be one more Howard Stern he needed to drop the pretenses of serious commentator a long time ago.


----------



## Zona (Jul 27, 2011)

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I didnt check yet, but did California girl look up and make sure everything was in context with beck yet?  

Did she finally say, yup, he should not have said that and didnt say but but but the left said blah blah.  I dont think she can do it, but who knows......


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness, you are waving that white flag alot...are you French?
> ...



Surrendering yet again?    Feeling particularly low in the self esteem catagory that you have to grovel like that so much?   

Apparently.


----------



## Tank (Jul 27, 2011)

Tank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Do you surrender?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



She's gone to camp.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck is pure entertainment.
> ...



and for some reason Beck has no nude chicks on his show.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 27, 2011)

The funniest part about this is that Beck wholeheartedly supported Tea Party camps for kiddies but...


..... NOW this kinda shit is like a nazi camp.





that's rich...


----------



## idb (Jul 27, 2011)

I think he's the modern Andy Kaufman...wrestling 300lb women.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Surrendering yet again?



Drunk yet again?

The Betty Ford Clinic has some charity openings, you should apply.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> and for some reason Beck has no nude chicks on his show.



Bummer for you, since you'll never see one in real life - you disgusting little fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Shogun said:


> The funniest part about this is that Beck wholeheartedly supported Tea Party camps for kiddies but...



You got a cite for that? Or are you just doing what fascists usually do, making shit up out of thin air?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The funniest part about this is that Beck wholeheartedly supported Tea Party camps for kiddies but...
> ...



Ever heard of the 9/12 group?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ever heard of the 9/12 group?



Can't say that I have.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ever heard of the 9/12 group?
> ...





Figures.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



that's different, because beck does not personally transport the kids to the camp, and does not personally tell a goodnight story to the kids every evening, you know, unlike hitler.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Figures.




I don't spend time on the fascist hate sites. What bogyman of Truthout or KOS is this?

Cite your claim.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Figures.
> ...



Constitutional Champions

Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> 9-12 Project and Tea Party protests
> 
> Main article: 9-12 Project
> 
> In March 2009 Beck put together a campaign, the 9-12 Project, that is named for nine principles and twelve values which he says embody the spirit of the American people on the day after the September 11 attacks.[85] The Colorado 9/12 Project hosted a "Patriot Camp" for kids in grades 1-5, featuring programs on "our Constitution, the Founding Fathers, and the values and principles that are the cornerstones of our nation."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Constitutional Champions



{The kit contains items that will enable you in delivering a dynamic program, a list of what you will need to provide to personalize your camp and suggestions on  activities to make this a fun environment in teaching our youth important American History.}

So you and your fellow fascists are outraged.* OUTRAGED,* that anyone would be so crass as to teach children American history?

No surprise there, also no surprise that this doesn't support the moronic arguments presented by your fellow fascist.


----------



## konradv (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Constitutional Champions
> ...



N0, we're outraged that Beck's such a hypocrite.


----------

